# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  Is it OCD?

## acristacat

Hey all, so, I've been to one counseling session thus far.  During that counseling session I talked about my social anxiety, my substance abuse etc., basically the issues that I know I have...and then I brought up my "freak-outs", which have lessened, but are there none the less.

I basically described how when I sometimes have a certain task to do, usually errands on my day off, I'll get this sort of frenzied, "mad rush" feeling where I have to complete my errands as quickly as possible.  I've even driven like a maniac to get them done on occasion.  My counselor said it sounded like OCD, which confused me.  I work in behavioral health and know a lot about various psychiatric disorders, and I never classified what I just described as OCD.  During an intake with some dude (I don't even know if he was licensed) a few years ago, I think he attributed it more to mood and gave me the diagnosis of mood disorder NOS (and also social anxiety disorder, but that's a whole other story and I basically diagnosed myself).

back to the OCD...my sister, DID develop OCD, more of an obsessional form of not being able to shake images of homicide, sexual deviancy etc. (she also had trichotillomania at times as a child and adolescent) and I believe her long-term and severe substance abuse/dependency partnered with the freaky, abusive [BEEP] that happens in those drug environments, triggered her OCD.  I know there is a biological/genetic link...so maybe it's possible I have some form of OCD with the "mad rush" that sometimes occurs where I just HAVE TO GET SOMETHING DONE OR I CANT REST.  I don't know.  I don't have any rituals...maybe the rushing to and fro to complete could be considered a compulsion though?  Thoughts, suggestions???

Oh, also...I DID have some rituals/compulsions a couple times in my youth, but I decided they were silly and was eventually able to be rid of them on my own (one was a straightening obsession with the coffee table, another was having to pray in my head that my family wouldn't die whenever I noticed it was 11:11...but I stopped doing both on my own with no meds or therapy and haven't had anything similar since).

----------

